# Does anyone know who pulls from York Cty SC?



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I got an email with a list of dogs. One is a purebred male, un-neutered golden retriever. I can email him to whoever might pull from there. Thanks!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Check the list at this link, or search on Petfinder for the zip code and see if it pulls up a Golden rescue, or any rescue in that area.

http://grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know anything about the org's on this list, but I did a general search and I didn't know there were so many rescues in SC. If anyone ever uses those on this list, check them out first, please. 
http://www.sciway.net/org/upstate-sc-animal-rescue.html

The link only gives you those groups upstate. If you go to the home page you find lots more in other areas of the state.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I sent an email to Charlotte (NC) and Midlands. Charlotte is fairly close to there, I believe and they do pull from SC shelters.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What's the name of the shelter*

what's the name of the shelter
Does it have anyone listed to email?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen, do you still have my email address?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No*

Can you email me.

[email protected]


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You have an email.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Didnt get email*

Got the email
I don't know anyone there.
It says to contact 
[email protected]; 

Here are the Golden Rescues in SC
http://www.grca-nrc.org/

South Carolina
Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue 
Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country 
Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue Resource


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

If it's the same dog, we (GRRCC) are waiting (as of yesterday) to get this dog pulled. York county is awful and does not work with our rescue at all unless the dog is HW positive or extremely unhealthy. How stupid is that?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

BTW, GRRCC in Charlotte is right next door to York county, where I live, so it's the closest rescue.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> If it's the same dog, we (GRRCC) are waiting (as of yesterday) to get this dog pulled. York county is awful and does not work with our rescue at all unless the dog is HW positive or extremely unhealthy. How stupid is that?


 
Totally insane.... one would think any shelter would be happy to have one less, at least to make room for others coming in???


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> BTW, GRRCC in Charlotte is right next door to York county, where I live, so it's the closest rescue.


I sent you a PM, but I didn't put the space in between merlins and mom, so I am sure you didn't get it. I am glad your rescue is working on it. It stinks when a shelter that euthanizes so many dogs weekly is not willing to work with a rescue. And I believe that they will not rescue to out of state rescues, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's more info*

*HERE'S MORE INFO*

*Remember the wonderful lady on this forum with a rescue that took Rebel, the 16 year old lab in. I wonder where she is in relation to this shelter.*

I know two volunteers that work with Darlington shelter in Darlkington SC-
don't know distance between Darlington and York.
*Here are their emails:
Lynette [email protected]
Monica [email protected]*

*
COULD COPPERS MOM HELP?*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Any update about this dog? I have a friend who just moved to York, and she said she's willing to help. But I don't know if she can pull the dog and keep it, as one of her dogs (she has 2 whippets) isn't the friendliest dog in the world. I told her I'd try to get an update and see if GRRCC has pulled this guy yet. Anybody?

Update: She can't pull the dog and keep it, as she is temporarily living with family.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cooper's Mom?. Is that who you mean? Copper's Mom saved the day, but I don't think she's with a rescue. The Low Country took Rebel in and Peppertree was willing to take him to if a transport was found. I think that's how it went??? I believe Deb contacted Low Country.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

I meant Coppers Mom
Typing too fast.

Any update on this sweetie?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am trying to get an update on this dog. 

Just brought in a foster tonight and it's my understanding that we have 9 more dogs waiting to come into the rescue. Busy month!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Is this the dog the OP posted about? Looks younger than 5 to me....








This DOG - ID#A032924



I am a male, gold Golden Retriever.

The shelter thinks I am about 5 years old.



This information is less than 1 hour old.Back​For more information about this animal, call:
York County Animal Control at (803) 628-3190
Ask for information about animal ID number A032924


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, that is the dog I got the email about. One of the few that I can say without seeing a body shot that he is a purebred.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Yes, that is the dog I got the email about. One of the few that I can say without seeing a body shot that he is a purebred.


Thanks Fostermom! I hope to hear back from our intake person tomorrow morning. Since this is the only golden at the shelter I feel sure this is the one she told me about.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great*

How long is she safe for?


----------



## saltydogs (Jun 29, 2009)

Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue picked him up today. This is the rescue that has Rebel.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Just got back from the hospital (mom had surgery) and the last email I got was that he was still waiting to be picked up.

I'm glad that Low Country was able to get him out!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

The shelter told our rescue that he wouldn't even be available until tomorrow. They are crazy, but the important thing is that he's out of there!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been on vacation and missed this.
I'll pull/adopt temporarily from SC/NC/GA if anyone needs help. It would be best to e-mail me generally just in case I'm not around on the board.
Copper is a shelter rescue who is not always male dog friendly, but I could kennel one if needed for a week or two.
Keep it in mind. I'm glad this guy got saved!


----------

